# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Tư vấn dàn khung máy router

## mig21

tình hình e gom đồ cũng gần đủ rùi nên giờ chuyển qua phần khung sườn máy, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em dàn khung này với. E mang tiếng ở thành phố nhưng lại thêm chữ cổ nữa nên đồ đạc chẳng có, khung máy này e tính làm bằng kẽm dân dụng không biết có được không. Đây là bản vẽ em nó

----------


## blueocean

Kẽm dân dụng là hộp kẽm hả bác. Loại này mỏng lắm, nhẹ mà khó hàn!

----------


## mig21

> Kẽm dân dụng là hộp kẽm hả bác. Loại này mỏng lắm, nhẹ mà khó hàn!


đúng rồi bác, điều kiện không cho phép mà bác, ở phố cổ nó khổ vậy đó đâu có được như ngoài bác

----------


## anhxco

> đúng rồi bác, điều kiện không cho phép mà bác, ở phố cổ nó khổ vậy đó đâu có được như ngoài bác


Rẻng rẻng ae hẹn nhau lên chổ xưởng bác Hải mần luôn cho vui. Làm ở nhà vừa thiếu không gian vừa k có đồ nghề.

----------


## mig21

mai e ra ngoài đó có gì ae gặp càe gần chổ a Hải luôn

----------

